# Shell-Script um Programmstartzeit zu messen?



## multimolti (7. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin nicht soo der Linux-Experte und habe daher mal eine Frage... ich möchte testen, wie schnell verschiedene Programme starten. Ich kann die alle problemlos per Konsole (Terminal) starten, und evtl. könnte ich mir auch selber so ein Script basteln, aber mein Problem ist dass die Programme ja nicht rückmelden, wann sie  gestartet sind, sondern einfach offen bleiben und auf den Benutzer warten.

Wie kann ich also messen, wann das Programm komplett gestartet ist, alles geladen hat und auf den Benutzer wartet?

Danke!


----------



## gorefest (7. April 2010)

das kommt aufs programm an. bei einer tomcat-anwendung kann man beispielsweise das logfile beobachten.

was ist das für eine software?


----------



## multimolti (7. April 2010)

Geht um Firefox vs. Chrome.


----------

